# Festplatten....



## dennislassiter (7. September 2003)

Hi!
Folgendes problem...
Ich habe ja ein kaputtes Laptop mit funktionierender Festplatte. Also hab ich mir ein Adapter gekauft, damit ich am PC immernoch Windows NT und den 
Rest der Platte benutzen kann.

Aber, der Adapter passt dann nur zu den Kabeln der beiden CD-Rom-Laufwerke.
Kein Problem hab ich mir gedacht, und habe folgendes getan:

CD-Rom-Laufwerk F (zweite) habe ich entkabelt, und die Kabel auf den Adapter mit der 2,5" Festplatte dran gemacht.

Hat mir aber nichts geladen...

Wie krieg ich das rein, das mir BIOS diese Festplatte zuerst bootet
(Wie ich zur Booteinstellung komm weiß ich....)

Und, wie krieg ich das rein, das wenn die Win XP - Platte (original) drin habe, und dann noch die andre vom Laptop drin haben möchte?


----------



## Sinac (7. September 2003)

Kann dir nicht ganz folgen, aber normal stellst du das alles mit der Boot Sequence ein,oder?


----------



## dennislassiter (7. September 2003)

Ja, aber wie heißt da die Platte?

CD-Rom


----------



## Sinac (7. September 2003)

Sie müsste ja unter HDD Detection erkannt werden,oda?


----------



## dennislassiter (7. September 2003)

Gut, ich habe die jetzt an das andere CD-Rom-Laufwerk angeschlossen, und es hat geklappt...

Aber, wie mach ich dann, das ich unter Windows NT die echte PC-Festplatte dann noch verweden kann (2 Partitionen)


----------



## Sinac (7. September 2003)

Da müssest du doch eigetlixh ganz normal drauf zugreifen können, ist doch beiden NTFS,oder?


----------



## dennislassiter (8. September 2003)

Ich hab jetzt mal die original-Festplatte ausgesteckt, und an dieser stelle die Laptop-Festplatte eingesteckt. Aber mit der Laptopfestplatte werden beim Booten die CD-Rom-Laufwerke nicht erkannt. Bei der anderen Platte schon.
Alle Kabel sitzen auch fest....


----------



## Naj-Zero (8. September 2003)

Hast du auch die Master-/Slaveeinstellungen beachtet?


----------



## Sinac (8. September 2003)

Stimmt, die 2,5" HDDs kannst doch garnich auf Master oder Slave Jumpern,oder?


----------



## dennislassiter (8. September 2003)

so siehts aus...

aber was kann man da machen?

Die Laptop-Festplatte ist eine Hitachi 2,5" HDD aus einem IBM Thinkpad 600

: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : __  : :

Der Adapter:
1. Paar ist die Stormzufuhr
: __  : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :


----------

